# Need help with husqvarna 150bt blower



## Dogluvr (Jul 13, 2015)

My husqvarna blower has worked great for years. Starting last year, it would take gradually more and more attempts at starting to stay running. It would cut out suddenly after about 20 seconds then i would restart it and that would happen once or twice then it would stay running for as long as I needed. This year, I got it to run for me once after like 15 minutes of trying to start it. Now it won't start at all. I've taken apart the carb, cleaned and reassembled, new plug, even dropped some fuel straight into chamber. It will not start at all. Does it just need a new coil? Please help!


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

You may want to check you fuel filter in your fuel tank. Also check your muffler screen for carbon build-up. Check your high and low fuel needles for proper adjustment (two turns out from shut is a beginning area to start. Are you using fresh fuel? If your fuel lines are old they may need to be replaced. Check your coil with a spark tester or against a metal portion of your engine---if you see a spark then the coil is probably OK. Good luck!


----------



## Dogluvr (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas Jerry, I've actually removed the filter portion of the fuel filter and left the weight on there... No difference. It won't even start if i spray fuel straight into the chamber through the spark plug hole. I haven't checked anything on the exhaust side so maybe i should do that. I'm pretty sure my fuel lines are still ok as they create some suction in the tank that i can hear being released if i peel back the rubber grommet they are inserted through. I even tried running with the gas cap loosened... Nothing... I'm not sure what needles you are referring to in the carb. I didn't see anything that looked like it was any type of adjustment screw...? Before i replaced the plug i grounded it to the head and watched the spark and it was a faint yellow color so i thought maybe a new one would help but no change at all... So I am getting spark as you say. Thanks again! Any more ideas?


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

The needles I am referring to are at the bottom of the carburetor. They are marked "H" and "L" (high and low). Sometimes they require a special tool to turn them in and out but the beginning setting would be two turns out from closed. There are four different configurations of these tools called "spiral"-"D"- "Double D" and "PacMan". They are available from Amazon for less than $20.You may also want to check the gap on your coil. The correct setting would be the thickness of a business card. If you look on You Tube you can find different methods of doing some of these procedures.


----------



## Dogluvr (Jul 13, 2015)

You sure we're talking about the same carb? I definitely don't see those screws. Also, since I messed with the carb... Just a cleaning and reassembly... It is pouring gas out the air filter housing. Today i pulled it a few times with the choke on and gas was literally pouring out of the air filter when i tilted it. Sounds like i messed something up. Does that needle with the rubber tip have anything to do with that?. Also, today i had no spark at all. So i guess that's a good thing. I'm working on it as i type...


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

Look on the bottom plate of the carburetor. There should be a name ie:: Walbro--Zama--Ruuing are the three most used carbs today. On the side of the carb in various areas there will be a model # such as WT-496 or HN16-24 or something similar. This will help to determine more about the carb.


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

I looked up your model of leaf blower and according to the specifications you have a WYL Walbro carb which is not adjustable--that's why you don't see the H&L needles I was referring to. I am not very familiar with this carb so I cannot offer any help concerning the adjustments. Maybe one of the other guys on this forum can give you some adsvice. Good luck !!


----------



## Dogluvr (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes i think mine is a WYA 79. I didn't see any way to adjust it. I took everything apart again and made sure there were no visible leaks and tightened everything back up nice and tight. I'm gonna get a coil tomorrow from the local shop. I was not getting any spark at all. Funny because last time i checked about a week ago i had spark but it did appear weak. I think that will fix it. Definitely explains why it wouldn't crank even when injected directly into the chamber. I will post the results. Thanks again for the help!


----------

